# MSI Issues Clarification on Next-Gen AMD CPU Support on 300-series Motherboards



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2019)

It has come to our attention that MSI Customer Support has regrettably misinformed an MSI customer with regards to potential support for next-gen AMD CPUs on the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM motherboard. Through this statement we want clarify the current situation.

At this point, we are still performing extensive testing on our existing lineup of 300- and 400-series AM4 motherboards to verify potential compatibility for the next-gen AMD Ryzen CPUs. To be clear: Our intention is to offer maximum compatibility for as many MSI products as possible. Towards the launch of the next-gen AMD CPUs, we will release a compatibility list of MSI AM4 motherboards. Below is a full list of upcoming BIOS versions which include compatibility for the next-gen AMD APUs for our 300-Series and 400-Series AM4 motherboards based on the latest AMD Combo PI version 1.0.0.0. These BIOS versions are expected to be released in May this year.



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 16, 2019)

How about retracting the earlier story or posting a clarification in *BOLD* there?


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> How about retracting the earlier story or posting a clarification in *BOLD* there?



I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 16, 2019)

You should still update the article, linking that one to this here - of course if you feel like it. Even if it's misinformation from MSI's side, current & potential buyers should get the full picture.


----------



## juiseman (Apr 16, 2019)

Wow, they found out quick...was that yesterday?

I cant remember....all the days run together now....


----------



## medi01 (Apr 16, 2019)

How to create news out of nothing 101:

a) create a mess
b) piss off people
c) let some company shit its pants and quickly deny the crap
d) issue follow up "breaking news"


----------



## btarunr (Apr 16, 2019)

medi01 said:


> How to create news out of nothing 101:
> 
> a) create a mess
> b) piss off people
> ...



I was following the "How to ensure MSI doesn't screw me over with Zen3 support in 2020: 101"

I personally own an MSI 400-series motherboard and a 2700X. If MSI gets away with depriving Zen2 to 300-series, it will deprive Zen3 to 400-series. I intend to buy a Zen3 in 2020.


----------



## mcraygsx (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.



+1 I tend to agree with OP.

MSI was just testing waters to see if they can go Intel on us. This happens more often then we know in real world.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.


This has been handled poorly from TPU side, both OP bringing it and no mods to stir the fools.


----------



## johnwolf234 (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.




It was based on a Reddit post of a customer service rep, don't act all high and mighty here.

And your 'sources' were wrong, incorrect, not giving rightful information, whatever words you'd rather use, and so you ended up spreading misinformation too.

'clarification' also seems like a very weasely way of saying 'so yeah our last story was a lie, MSI says updates ARE coming'



mcraygsx said:


> "MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI. "
> 
> I do not see whats the issue was or is? . Maybe MSI is to be held responsible for this at first place.



Because the information was still wrong, and not from an official MSI source. It was a single customer service rep, there have been a lot of instances of customer service not actually knowing anything outside of their scripts.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.



Oh come on, you came out so badly at them using a terrible headline screaming SHAME on MSI...but you could have reported exactly what the MSI employee told you without sensationalising it and at the same time waited for an OFFICIAL response...but no!!! This is the very epitome of what is happening in the news world with reporters who have given up on serious journalism, where reporting now is done without actually checking any facts from the source itself....or giving the company or person in question time to answer....please do not go down this horrific road as it is already bad enough out there without the tech news world joining in!


----------



## mcraygsx (Apr 16, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> This has been handled poorly from TPU side, both OP bringing it and no mods to stair the fools.


"MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI. "

I do not see whats the issue was or is when *MSI *itself said they were at *fault *for *misinformation*. 

At least now we have solid confirmation on the facts.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> "MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI. "
> 
> I do not see whats the issue was or is when *MSI *itself said they were at *fault *for *misinformation*.
> 
> At least now we have solid confirmation on the facts.


Because you didn’t pay attention yesterday. It was a single, tier 1 service rep. Those people are like mushrooms.  They have no business putting out information saying “MSI” will not be supporting.

One has to learn, whether in a business or a government agency, low level employees are not allowed to speak on behalf of the whole organization, only about their narrow lane, because it nearly always causes problems for the organization as a whole.  Almost everyone works like this.


----------



## medi01 (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I was following the "How to ensure MSI doesn't screw me over with Zen3 support in 2020: 101"


Fair enough.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

R0H1T said:


> How about retracting the earlier story or posting a clarification in *BOLD* there?


Why should it be retracted? It was a valid news story.


btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.


Exactly. The mistake was with MSI internally, not with TPU's reporting of such.


mcraygsx said:


> I do not see whats the issue was or is when *MSI *itself said they were at *fault *for *misinformation*.


Right. Someone inside MSI made the mistake and the higher-ups corrected it.

People, if you have a problem with the situation, complain to MSI. The folks at TPU are doing their job, *the right way*. Whining and complaining about it only makes you(and you know who you are) look like entitled special-snowflakes. Such behavior is getting very tiresome. Grow up and knock it off. Show some self-respect and dignity for crying out loud.


----------



## medi01 (Apr 16, 2019)

johnwolf234 said:


> And your 'sources' were wrong, incorrect, not giving rightful information, whatever words you'd rather use, and so you ended up spreading misinformation too.


MSI confirmed the opposite, confirming support gave the wrong answer.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> Because the information was still wrong, and not from an official MSI source. It was a single customer service rep, there have been a lot of instances of customer service not actually knowing anything outside of their scripts.



Information itself came from MSI on which they already admitted to it.

Copy/Pasted again "MSI Customer Support has regrettably misinformed an MSI customer "

Customer service rep worked for THE MSI. President of USA is the President of USA does not matter how much brain he got on his shoulders.[/QUOTE]
And ANY time there are low level people that closest on behalf of a company, they are almost always wrong and cause problems because they bring bad press and even commit an organization to something untrue.  That is why most organizations don’t allow this.

You are obviously not a senior level person in anything or you would know these things.


----------



## mcraygsx (Apr 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Because you didn’t pay attention yesterday. It was a single, tier 1 service rep. Those people are like mushrooms.  They have no business putting out information saying “MSI” will not be supporting.
> 
> One has to learn, whether in a business or a government agency, low level employees are not allowed to speak on behalf of the whole organization, only about their narrow lane, because it nearly always causes problems for the organization as a whole.  Almost everyone works like this.



It does not matter if he was basic tech support or CEO. When proving tech support to the customer, right then and there he was Representing MSI itself. You are telling me MSI employee was lying to the customer and/or MSI hired uneducated work force.


----------



## jonup (Apr 16, 2019)

johnwolf234 said:


> It was based on a Reddit post of a customer service rep, don't act all high and mighty here.
> 
> And your 'sources' were wrong, incorrect, not giving rightful information, whatever words you'd rather use, and so you ended up spreading misinformation too.
> 
> ...


Or how about "Thank you for not letting MSI get away with this!" because articles like the one from yesterday forced MSI to make a user friendly change in direction. While the MSI rep might have pulled it from thin air, it's more than likely they have been given the heads up that 300 series won't support Zen2.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> Because the information was still wrong, and not from an official MSI source. It was a single customer service rep, there have been a lot of instances of customer service not actually knowing anything outside of their scripts.



Information itself came from MSI on which they already admitted to it.

Copy/Pasted again "MSI Customer Support has regrettably misinformed an MSI customer "

Customer service rep worked for THE MSI. President of USA is the President of USA does not matter how much brain he got on his shoulders.[/QUOTE]

So you want to live in a world where people (most importantly), companies can be destroyed because someone mis-spoke and you just could not be bothered to check with the real source. 

Once again, there was nothing wrong with TPU reporting this story, it was how they reported this story with the crazy headline slamming MSI...If you cannot understand the harm that can be done, then you just do not care about values...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> People, if you have a problem with the situation, complain to MSI. The folks at TPU are doing their job, *the right way*.


No, TPU did NOT. They did not report straightforward possible leak they picked up about a customer rep at MSI.  No, it went straight into a NON-news story full of anger and vitriol with no fact or source checking starting with the headlines.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 16, 2019)

Let's just say this incident shows how such (awful) noise can influence or even sway opinions of many, either way. This was avoidable on so many levels, MSI+AMD also share some blame lest we've forgotten such incidents from the past ~ https://www.techpowerup.com/212769/nvidia-back-to-dirty-tricks-with-gtx-900m-series-overclocking

If this was unintended, MSI need to do a better job in the future. If they were testing the waters - let's just say even JHH had to back-peddle previously.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> It does not matter if he was basic tech support or CEO. When proving tech support to the customer, right then and there he was Representing MSI itself. You are telling me MSI employee was lying to the customer and/or are hired uneducated work force.


No, I’m telling you MSI tier 1 support was talking out of his ass about a company policy that didn’t even exist. He was too afraid to say “I’m sorry, I don’t have any information on  supporting that chipset.”


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> No, TPU did NOT. They did not report straightforward possible leak they picked up about a customer rep at MSI. No, it went straight into a NON-news story with no fact or source checking starting with the headlines.


They absolutely did their job the right way. They reported, proactively, on a situation as it was developing with the information they had available. I personally loath fake-news. If @btarunr had put any spin or twist to it I would have called him out as I have in the past. He did not. The information and the way it was conveyed in the article was factual and comprehensive.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 16, 2019)

Imagine losing your minds over computer hardware.

IMAGINE


----------



## Metroid (Apr 16, 2019)

Without protests or boycots people get nowhere, a good example is those stupid feminists flocking around to increase their chances on getting something for their cause.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 16, 2019)

Not this again, I hate to break it to you but that last article about equal rights (diversity?) blew up worse than this!


----------



## HD64G (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice! Exactly what I expected to see after the news came out yesteday and our initial responses takling about them losing sales from now on if the play this against the customers.


----------



## mcraygsx (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> They absolutely did their job the right way. They reported, proactively, on a situation as it was developing with the information they had available. I personally loath fake-news. If @btarunr had put any spin or twist to it I would have called him out as I have in the past. He did not. The information and the way it was conveyed in the article was factual and comprehensive.



First of all thank you for  backing me up on this. Members are finding faults when there are non to be found.

Members still fail to admit that MSI said they were wrong at first place for misinformation!. TPU their job is to provide us with information related to tech both without bias and variance and they have done just that.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> First of all thank you for  backing me up on this. Members are finding faults when there are non to be found.
> 
> Members still fail to admit that MSI said they were wrong at first place for misinformation!. Their job is to provide us with information related to tech both without bias and variance and they have done just that.


And your attitude, thinking MSI made that statement, is EXACT illustration why low level flunkies are not allowed to speak for most businesses or government organizations.  It leads people to the wrong conclusions


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Imagine losing your minds over computer hardware.
> 
> IMAGINE


And yet it happens, daily.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> They absolutely did their job the right way. They reported, proactively, on a situation as it was developing with the information they had available. I personally loath fake-news. If @btarunr had put any spin or twist to it I would have called him out as I have in the past. He did not. The information and the way it was conveyed in the article was factual and comprehensive.



Oh my, so TPU reported the story correctly!!! Really!!! Read this from TPU's own story....

*'Greedy motherboard vendors such as MSI want you to buy a new motherboard every two generations of processor for no sound reason at all. ' *

Does that sound like an unbiased new story at all!!!! How many greedy motherboard vendors are out there? who are these greedy motherboard vendors? please name these greedy motherboard vendors? and most importantly, please provide some proof of this? 

TPU could have written this any number of ways, and then checked up with MSI directly to get an answer but of course not, this is not reporting, this is just personalised bias of the highest order mascarading as a new story. What has happened to objectively handling a news worthy story? Also those days are gone because, and lets just be honest here, it's all about sensationalism to drive clicks and of course in turn money....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> And your attitude, thinking MSI made that statement, is EXACT illustration why low level flunkies are not allowed to speak for most businesses or government organizations.  It leads people to the wrong conclusions



He might have been a low level flunky, but was responding to a question from a customer, therefore the wrong information *DID* cpme from MSI


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> He might have been a low level flunky, but was responding to a question from a customer, therefore the wrong information *DID* cpme from MSI


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> And your attitude, thinking MSI made that statement, is EXACT illustration why low level flunkies are not allowed to speak for most businesses or government organizations. It leads people to the wrong conclusions


MSI did make the originating statement. MSI tech support agents are still MSI reps. That rep didn't make the statement publicly as a press statement, it was made in a private conversation to a lone MSI customer. However, the statement was still made and it was likely made because that rep was instructed to make it. So the very likely reality is that the rep in question didn't actually make a mistake so much as he/she was the victim of circumstance. Regardless, the statement originated inside MSI and thus the TPU article report is valid.

Stop defending a company who has already accepted accountability for the error and issued a clarification.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 16, 2019)

Let's call it what it was - click bait - "*racy headline draws attention to possible collusion (with Intel?) & misconduct by MSI*"


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 16, 2019)

LOL.  How could anyone say the previous story was handled the right way?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> Oh my, so TPU reported the story correctly!!! Really!!! Read this from TPU's own story....
> 
> *'Greedy motherboard vendors such as MSI want you to buy a new motherboard every two generations of processor for no sound reason at all. ' *
> 
> Does that sound like an unbiased new story at all!!!! How many greedy motherboard vendors are out there? who are these greedy motherboard vendors? please name these greedy motherboard vendors? and most importantly, please provide some proof of this?


Yup, I read it and agree with it. Here's the flaw. @btarunr was actively trying to highlight the potential reason for limiting support to older motherboards, greed. We know damn well it will not be for incompatibility because AMD deliberately and specifically engineered their CPU's and Chipsets to be compatible for a certain number of generations. So any motherboard maker who does not issue updates for their motherboards would be doing it for one reason alone, to sell more motherboards, IE GREED. Such behavior is not in line with the specifcations AMD laid out for motherboard makers to follow.

Btarunr was *absolutely correct* for both reporting the problem and for the wording used to call out MSI on a potentially serious mistake.


moproblems99 said:


> LOL.  How could anyone say the previous story was handled the right way?


See above..


----------



## hojnikb (Apr 16, 2019)

such a shitshow. I was honestly expecting that even cheap a320 board would have some zen2 support.
well...


----------



## kastriot (Apr 16, 2019)

Well at least we have official reply from MSI and about leaking misinformation from some low level tech at MSI not a big deal really, life goes on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

hojnikb said:


> such a shitshow. I was honestly expecting that even cheap a320 board would have some zen2 support.
> well...


Technically, it should.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2019)

kastriot said:


> Well at least we have official reply from MSI and about leaking misinformation from some low level tech at MSI not a big deal really, life goes on.



And the tech has a MSI shaped boot print on his ass


----------



## Yosar (Apr 16, 2019)

So long story short. TPU screwed up by not confirming from at least two sources unofficial information from reddit and breaking the news that was basically not true.
Now they won't even retreat it or correct it. Yeah, full class journalism.


----------



## MattsMechanicalSSI (Apr 16, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I was following the "How to ensure MSI doesn't screw me over with Zen3 support in 2020: 101"
> 
> I personally own an MSI 400-series motherboard and a 2700X. If MSI gets away with depriving Zen2 to 300-series, it will deprive Zen3 to 400-series. I intend to buy a Zen3 in 2020.



I concur. Keep calling out any company when they go down this road. They get away with this far too often. Both in the hardware and the software industry. They must be held accountable for their words and their actions.
Thanks.
o7


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

Yosar said:


> So long story short. TPU screwed up by not confirming from at least two sources unofficial information from reddit and breaking the news that was basically not true.
> Now they won't even retreat it or correct it. Yeah, full class journalism.


Wrong. You joined TPU just to troll?


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, I read it and agree with it. Here's the flaw. @btarunr was actively trying to highlight the potential reason for limiting support to older motherboards, greed. We know damn well it will not be for incompatibility because AMD deliberately and specifically engineered their CPU's and Chipsets to be compatible for a certain number of generations. So any motherboard maker who does not issue updates for their motherboards would be doing it for one reason alone, to sell more motherboards, IE GREED. Such behavior is not in line with the specifcations AMD laid out for motherboard makers to follow.
> 
> Btarunr was *absolutely correct* for both reporting the problem and for the wording used to call out MSI on a potentially serious mistake.
> 
> See above..



Seriously!!! and AMD are not greedy? Intel are not greedy? Apple are not greedy? how about Nike, ARM, Dunkin Doughnuts!!!!! you might as well label that at every company in the west. Completely lost your minds if you can defend this as anything but clickbait and downright shoddy journalism and that is being kind to shoddy journalist's


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 16, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> Oh my, so TPU reported the story correctly!!! Really!!! Read this from TPU's own story....
> 
> *'Greedy motherboard vendors such as MSI want you to buy a new motherboard every two generations of processor for no sound reason at all. ' *



Honestly, words like that have no place in Journalism.

I know, I sucked when I tried to work here, my work ethic is a mess and all and life is always playing tricks on me.  But I know the rules.  And you do too, bta..  try harder.  This is borderline Nigerian yellow press status...  which is just about as low as Journalism goes (they regularly print religiously themed things with words like "evil" and "vile" which also have no place in Journalism.  "Greedy" is in the same class.)

One sucky journalist calling another out, I guess...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> Seriously!!! and AMD or not greedy, Intel are not greedy, Apple are not greedy, how about Nike, ARM, Dunkin Doughnuts!!!!! you might as well label that at every company in the west.


There is a big difference between wanting to make a profit and being greedy in a inappropriate way. Making and selling a great product is one thing. Deliberately sabotaging one set of products to sell more of another set of products is shady, dishonest and in some places unlawful. That's the difference. Let it sink in..



R-T-B said:


> Honestly, words like that have no place in Journalism.


That is your opinion, and you're welcome to it...


R-T-B said:


> This is borderline Nigerian yellow press status...


But that is brow beating. Come on man, you're better than that.


----------



## ssdpro (Apr 16, 2019)

I am confused, are some users and the editor of this article trying to say a tier one customer service rep is an official source of future company policy or forward-looking statements? I get they are a representative of the company in the most entry-level way but wouldn't it be prudent to apply some real world experience or logic and ask a marketing or press relations rep for clarification of the rumored statement by a tier one customer rep? Or is doing diligence dead?


----------



## mcraygsx (Apr 16, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> You obviously are a low level flunky, this I cannot impart this fundamental fact of operation on you with any hope of success.



Keep up with personnel attack on fellow TPU member. You obviously never held any relative position in real *life *to understand what is being discussed here. You are till utterly defending someone who already admitted to being guilty in this case its MSI. Besides MSI already acknowledge their *mistake *and provided with us updated information.

Are you confronting a TPU journalist who work hard to publish tech news and let you become part of the community. And here you are attacking another.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is a big difference between wanting to make a profit and being greedy in a inappropriate way. Making and selling a great product in one thing. Deliberately sabotaging a product to sell more of another product is shady, dishonest and in some places unlawful. That's the difference. Let it sink in..



As usual you are thinking in terms of me, me, it's me and myself and the biggest elephant in the room EGO where you conflate a personal dislike (as clearly injected in the article with the greedy term) with everything else....i.e. if I don't like it then that is it.......no proof required!! You use word like shady and dishonest and even stronger unlawful and yet cannot back anything up with any proof whatsoever. Here you actually have a choice, to buy or not to buy regardless of what they charge or what you think and most importantly, no one has a gun to your head!!! shocker that!....Remember, if they were all the things you say (and without any proof mind you on MSI as they came out immediately and said that was a mistake) they would be finished as a business and yet, they have happy customers across the globe and they make millions..


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is your opinion, and you're welcome to it...



It isn't my opinion.  I was training to be a Journist and this is factually what you are taught not to do.  I'm presently trying to find what an official link to back it up, but Journalism is an awesome exclusive club that if you do not graduate they make it hard to find anything.



lexluthermiester said:


> But that is brow beating. Come on man, you're better than that.



It isn't when they are literally the same negative class of words.


----------



## TheOne (Apr 16, 2019)

This ended about how I was expecting it to.


----------



## ssdpro (Apr 16, 2019)

Erroneous rumor coming from a reddit post from an anonymous user... who could have ever guessed it probably isn't accurate? This was so simple.. all that was needed was some basic diligence.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

ssdpro said:


> Erroneous rumor coming from a reddit post from an anonymous user... who could have ever guessed it probably isn't accurate? This was so simple.. all that needed done was some basic diligence.


Absolutely agree..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> As usual you are thinking in terms of me, me, it's me and myself and the biggest elephant in the room EGO where you conflate a personal dislike


Irony, far out.


ssdpro said:


> I am confused, are some users and the editor of this article trying to say a tier one customer service rep is an official source of future company policy or forward-looking statements?


No, what we're saying is that the statement was made by an employee of MSI to a customer and that the statement stands as valid until corrected by MSI.


ssdpro said:


> Erroneous rumor coming from a reddit post from an anonymous user... who could have ever guessed it probably isn't accurate? This was so simple.. all that was needed was some basic diligence.


Except that MSI acknowledged the statement and offered information about it, meaning that they know it came from them and they wanted to make things clear for the public.


vMax65 said:


> Absolutely agree..


Because of course you would..


----------



## ssdpro (Apr 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, what we're saying is that the statement was made by an employee of MSI to a customer and that the statement stands as valid until corrected by MSI.


That doesn't make any sense. You can't possibly believe a CSR should have the same training as the CEO, CFO, COO, Director of Marketing, etc? I get TPU is here to generate traffic and clicks, I certainly keep coming  and they did achieve that with the previous article. There is however professionalism and the common good. All that needed to happen was a simple phone call or email with a question to verify this reddit rumor. As it stands this made MSI and AMD look really bad.


----------



## notb (Apr 16, 2019)

Really guys, get some tea and relax over a book.
Some of you would like TPU to look like serious press.
Some of you would like TPU to be a tabloid.
It can't be both.

Some of you are happy with the direction TPU took lately.
The rest has to calm down and tolerate it or find another website, if they have moral issues reading/supporting this one. There's no way to reconcile.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 16, 2019)

mcraygsx said:


> Keep up with personnel attack on fellow TPU member. You obviously never held any relative position in real *life *to understand what is being discussed here. You are till utterly defending someone who already admitted to being guilty in this case its MSI. Besides MSI already acknowledge their *mistake *and provided with us updated information.
> 
> Are you confronting a TPU journalist who work hard to publish tech news and let you become part of the community. And here you are attacking another.


How else would I KNOW, unless I am familiar in a personal way as to what levels of employee in most professional organizations are allowed to speak in a manner that would hurt an organization? What to say and what not to say are extremely important. 

Lmao. No, not a personal attack, it is an observational assessment of your outlook on the working world based on your responses.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

ssdpro said:


> You can't possibly thing a CSR should have the same training as the CEO, CFO, COO, Director of Marketing, etc?


No I don't. What happened is clear. An MSI tech support rep made a statement(likely one they were directed to make), word of that statement got out and it became an issue. TPU's btarunr reported on it and made a statement based on the only conclusion one could arrive at if the information was correct. The report was factual. Btarunur's take on it was a solid theoretical conclusion based on known information. MSI then acknowledged the statement made by the tech support rep and gave clarity to the situation.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 16, 2019)

I would clarify I did not mean my comment as a personal attack at bta either.  It was more meant to illustrate my complaint with an example from the worst of the worst.

He hasn't quite made it to the point of "woman gives birth to horrific goat demon" type articles so no, I'm not ACTUALLY comparing him to the worst press in the world.  I'm just saying, he's treading a dangerous road.

That said this is too toxic for me so I'm out for now.  Apologies if I contributed at all.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

[QUOTE="lexluthermiester, 

Except that MSI acknowledged the statement and offered information about it, meaning that they know it came from them and they wanted to make things clear for the public.

Look for the last time, the issue is not with reporting what someone said, that was absolutely fine...the issue is with how it was reported, calling companies like MSI and others 'Greedy'.  In other words TPU became judge and jury before getting all the facts...If you cannot understand that, then one thing is clear, honesty, professionalism, integrity and most importantly fairness are all completely lacking from TPU journalists because they have clearly made up there mind before getting ALL THE FACTS!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2019)

ssdpro said:


> That doesn't make any sense. You can't possibly believe a CSR should have the same training as the CEO, CFO, COO, Director of Marketing, etc? I get TPU is here to generate traffic and clicks, I certainly keep coming  and they did achieve that with the previous article. There is however professionalism and the common good. All that needed to happen was a simple phone call or email with a question to verify this reddit rumor. As it stands this made MSI and AMD look really bad.



I doubt a CEO, CFO, COO, Director of Marketing would have been answering support query's, so what he said was valid information until proven otherwise.


----------



## NRANM (Apr 16, 2019)

notb said:


> Some of you would like TPU to look like serious press.


Well, yes. If one wants to be taken seriously and be looked up to, one has to behave seriously as well.

And TPU did NOT handle this the correct way. When they saw the original "leak", the first thing they should have done is to contact MSI for verification/clarification, with maybe a publication that they are aware of the rumor/leak/potential problem, and that they are looking into it.

It is TPU's job to report the news. The original story wasn't news because it wasn't accurate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2019)

NRANM said:


> Well, yes. If one wants to be taken seriously and be looked up to, one has to behave seriously as well.
> 
> And TPU did NOT handle this the correct way. When they saw the original "leak", the first thing they should have done is to contact MSI for verification/clarification, with maybe a publication that they are aware of the rumor/leak/potential problem, and that they are looking into it.
> 
> It is TPU's job to report the news. The original story was't news because it wasn't accurate.



Sorry to burst your bubble but news is not always the truth.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 16, 2019)

Good, the budget board rises.


----------



## NRANM (Apr 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but news is not always the truth.


I meant the GOAL is to report truthfully. Mistakes can and will happen. That's why there are things like retractions, corrections, and apologies. You know, journalistic integrity.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but news is not always the truth.



And as a TPU 'supporter' since 2006 you are happy with miss-reporting and untruths! Interesting...


----------



## NRANM (Apr 16, 2019)

The more I think about it, the more it would seem that the original story was a missed opportunity. If TPU posted that they were aware of the leak and were investigating, later to report the results, and did all that without all the vitriol, and instead in a concerned but polite tone, it would've been a win-win-win: they would've appeared to be not only alert, but also professional and diligent. Alas...


----------



## ssdpro (Apr 16, 2019)

EDIT:
Nevermind anything I have said. TPU posted an update to the previous article with clarification. All I wanted was misinformation to be acknowledged and corrected so no one is misled.

Thank you!


----------



## zlobby (Apr 16, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Honestly, words like that have no place in Journalism.
> 
> I know, I sucked when I tried to work here, my work ethic is a mess and all and life is always playing tricks on me.  But I know the rules.  And you do too, bta..  try harder.  This is borderline Nigerian yellow press status...  which is just about as low as Journalism goes (they regularly print religiously themed things with words like "evil" and "vile" which also have no place in Journalism.  "Greedy" is in the same class.)
> 
> One sucky journalist calling another out, I guess...



Not taking any sides here (like, for real) - it does sound a bit like WCCF-style.  But hey, every company that has 'Mortar' and 'Bazooka' in their product names, deserves it. 



tigger said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but news is not always the truth.


----------



## mad1394 (Apr 16, 2019)

Glad to see MSI clarified the issue somewhat.
On a side note : I find great value in TPU gpu reviews / gpu database and I enjoy reading the forum. The news section has been on the decline for a while now.


----------



## Xuper (Apr 16, 2019)

notb said:


> Really guys, get some tea and relax over a book.
> Some of you would like TPU to look like serious press.
> Some of you would like TPU to be a tabloid.
> It can't be both.
> ...



This is on you.don't ask me how come  , when I read this link.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 16, 2019)

How do we we know the original exchange actually happened and wasn't a 'photoshop' job?  Did anyone follow up with MSI?  Or is Reddit an official, factual source?


----------



## cellar door (Apr 16, 2019)

It is deeply frustrating that TECHPOWERUP - chooses to post stories like this, if anyone bothered to do any fact checking, you would see in reddit comments - where this story was mostly likely found, that lowly level MSI support agent made this statement.

Just like many other tech companies, BS responses to user inquires like this - happen all the time.


----------



## RH92 (Apr 16, 2019)

I think this sums up pretty well this entire story !






*Moral of the story : better check twice your info before you publish something* ( this stands true for MSI employee , TPU staff and TPU readers !


----------



## Ubersonic (Apr 16, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> How do we we know the original exchange actually happened and wasn't a 'photoshop' job?  Did anyone follow up with MSI?  Or is Reddit an official, factual source?


Because MSI said their initial info was wrong and issued the correction.


----------



## Mats (Apr 16, 2019)

Sooo..  people are just as pissed as before?



> Below is a full list of upcoming BIOS versions which include compatibility for the next-gen AMD APUs for our 300-Series and 400-Series AM4 motherboards based on the latest AMD Combo PI version 1.0.0.0.


Yeah, MSI, that's exactly what we asked for..


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 17, 2019)

notb said:


> Some of you would like TPU to be a tabloid.



Please, god no.


tigger said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but news is not always the truth.



That's why there are corrections.

There's press/news and then there's a tabloid.  I've always thought of techpowerup as something of an inbetween but erring towards press.  I wish people understood that distinction.  News is suppsoed to always aim for the truth.  "Fake news' is almost an oxymoron that has become mainstream.  Why?  Because news is never supposed to try to be fake or it ceases to be news.  Calling it fake news is like calling water "not dry liquid," it's stupid.  Antitruth and alternative facts are popular lately though.  Sometimes I swear I'm in an episode of 1984 with the "20 minutes of hate."  But just because that sells, that does not change our obligations.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2019)

Why all the flak, MSI made the wrong move first.
If you have to report only after receiving the official word first, then why do we have journalism? We may even have the Zen2 support on the 300 series thanks to the backlash the news sites produced.


----------



## danbert2000 (Apr 17, 2019)

I would also like to echo the concerns of other users here that Techpowerup jumped the gun and ran a piece that was way too sure of the truth of the situation than the proof suggested. One support email that says that MSI isn't supporting Ryzen 3000 series on the older boards should have led to a report on that email and a followup. Instead, we got an activism piece that eviscerated MSI for imagined slights. Seriously, the article even suggested without proof that it was a play for more money.

"Greedy motherboard vendors such as MSI want you to buy a new motherboard every two generations of processor for no sound reason at all. "

Does that sound like an ethical piece of journalism in light of the press release by MSI? Or does it sound like a gross assumption made off of one support email? MSI should have been asked for comment before the borderline libelous article was written.

I love this site because it is up to date, does good reviews of all the new hardware, and has good forums. But being accurate? That's usually secondary to being sensational and as quick as possible with the articles.

Here's an alternative first sentence for the gun-jumping article. See the difference?

"A new email raises serious concerns that MSI will follow a similar course with Intel motherboard releases and make their 300-series motherboards incompatible with new Ryzen processors despite longstanding assumptions that AM4 was forwards compatible. We have reached out to MSI to confirm or deny these accusations. "


----------



## NRANM (Apr 17, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Why all the flak, MSI made the wrong move first.


Two wrongs don't make a right, I believe the saying goes.



GoldenX said:


> If you have to report only after receiving the official word first, then why do we have journalism?


Because that's what real journalism actually is: it involves double-checking multiple sources and verifying the information before reporting. Otherwise it's just yellow press and sensationalism.



GoldenX said:


> We may even have the Zen2 support on the 300 series thanks to the backlash the news sites produced.


Doubtful.
In fact, what is more likely is that we may have users who read the original story, didn't bother to re-check for any updates so they missed the clarification, and are now in turn spreading false information further, which damages MSI's reputation needlessly.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ubersonic said:


> Because MSI said their initial info was wrong and issued the correction.



Yes, we 'know' that now.  But not for a few days after the article was posted.

All of this could have been mitigated with a simple: 'We have reached out to MSI for further comment and clarification and will update the article when we have more information.'  Instead, the written diarrhea that came out in that article was totally unfounded with no basis in fact.

Hell, they could have just written that and lied to us and it would have been better.


----------



## Mamya3084 (Apr 17, 2019)

A person who works for MSI stated that x370 would not support Zen 2.

I know in my line of work, if I said I couldn't do something, they would see that as the whole company I work for cannot.

There's no assuming when it comes to private companys making statements, doesn't matter how low in the chain they are, hence why management has now come and issued a correction.

TPU don't have to apologise.

What we need to see now, is if they follow through.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 17, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I was following the "How to ensure MSI doesn't screw me over with Zen3 support in 2020: 101"
> 
> I personally own an MSI 400-series motherboard and a 2700X. If MSI gets away with depriving Zen2 to 300-series, it will deprive Zen3 to 400-series. I intend to buy a Zen3 in 2020.



I thought Zen 2+ was 2020 with Zen 3 coming in 2021 with likely a new socket....


----------



## Basard (Apr 17, 2019)

But, where's @las?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

RH92 said:


> *Moral of the story : better check twice your info before you publish something* ( this stands true for MSI employee , TPU staff and TPU readers !


Then maybe you didn't understand the point of the article.


----------



## damric (Apr 17, 2019)

All the hate band wagon trolls eating foot


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

Mamya3084 said:


> TPU don't have to apologise.



No apology necessary just basic journalistic principals would be appreciated.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2019)

So let me get this straight MSI has terrible support and their support reps inform a customer with incorrect information they pulled out of their ass and somehow the people reporting the information given by terrible support are in the wrong ?

Oh right I forgot we are supposed to defend the multi million dollar global corporation who can't hire competent tech support or keep them informed.


----------



## Tkan215 (Apr 17, 2019)

Business is business msi need to get real instead of playing intel game. Now amd is back we will be more happy than before ever. In my own perception is more sale and tech people shift into intel side over amd. Its large conflict of interest


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

Batou1986 said:


> Oh right I forgot we are supposed to defend the multi million dollar global corporation who can't hire competent tech support or keep them informed.



Would it be different if the company was worth $100?  Or are we just anti-corporation?

For the record, no one is really defending MSI.  People are pointing out the lack of basic journalism.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Would it be different if the company was worth $100?  Or are we just anti-corporation?
> 
> For the record, no one is really defending MSI.  People are pointing out the lack of basic journalism.


I'm anti giant corporations with CSR's that lack basic customer service training because paying and training them would take money from profits.


----------



## sicklyslick (Apr 17, 2019)

Batou1986 said:


> I'm anti giant corporations with CSR's that lack basic customer service training because paying and training them would take money from profits.



I made an account just to comment on this. But you are a terrible person and should be shameful.

As someone who's worked in retail/CSR/service positions, people like you are literally the worse. You are the type that will jump down on the lowest paying employee's throat (MSI rep in this case) the second something doesn't get your way. You are literally the "Can I speak with your manager type." This is regardless of how right you are or how much control the employee have.

Also, you are "reporting" a click-bait headline simply based one one sentence some tier 1 support said and you're taking it as absolute fact. Imagine I clean the toilet at Apple headquarters and told you Steve Jobs is secretly alive in the basement powering iCloud with his life force. You're gonna have a field day on TPU's front page with that too? Learn to have some journalistic integrity and double check your sources for future press releases. YOU being the only place where this blew up should be a telling to you. At this point, you are so far up your own arse you probably won't realize it.

None of the other forums have published this yet and that's probably due to the lack of real sources. (Glancing at Tweaktown, LTT, JayzTwoCents, and Gamernexus confirms that)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

sicklyslick said:


> None of the other forums have published this yet and that's probably due to the lack of real sources.


Except MSI confirming it of course, but let's just ignore that little detail shall we?


----------



## ctrlaltwalsh (Apr 17, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I was following the "How to ensure MSI doesn't screw me over with Zen3 support in 2020: 101"
> 
> I personally own an MSI 400-series motherboard and a 2700X. If MSI gets away with depriving Zen2 to 300-series, it will deprive Zen3 to 400-series. I intend to buy a Zen3 in 2020.



How about you do what any legitimate news source would do and request confirmation from the source, then wait a reasonable timeframe for them to respond? Seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

ctrlaltwalsh said:


> How about you do what any legitimate news source would do and request confirmation from the source, then wait a reasonable timeframe for them to respond? Seems pretty simple to me.


You're clearly a troll creating multiple accounts to harass everyone. Grow up and go away.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're clearly a troll creating multiple accounts to harass everyone. Grow up and go away.



Troll or not, the point stands.  According to the original article, there was no attempt made to contact MSI.  You have a business.  When a customer calls you up and said you built a crappy PC that broke and they want a new one, do you take them on their word and start building a new PC before seeing the old one?  I'd guess not.  I'd guess you would wait until said customer brought in the PC so you could inspect it and see where the facts of the story lie.

Why shouldn't we expect the same here?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Troll or not, the point stands.


No it doesn't. It was news and it was reported as it developed.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Except MSI confirming it of course, but let's just ignore that little detail shall we?



Also, of course they are going to claim responsibility for the information.  And they should since at least they back their employees.  If they didn't, they would have been burned at the stake for throwing their employees under the bus and using them as scapegoats.



lexluthermiester said:


> No it doesn't. It was news and it was reported as it developed.



Also, all the other sites used words like 'allegedly','rumor', and 'take with a grain of salt'.

We (TPU) use the words: 'Greedy' and 'Betrays' while purporting this as fact.  Without ever reaching out to MSI (or at least indicating that).  Why wouldn't you want more effort?


----------



## Mamya3084 (Apr 17, 2019)

sicklyslick said:


> As someone who's worked in retail/CSR/service positions, people like you are literally the worse. You are the type that will jump down on the lowest paying employee's throat (MSI rep in this case) the second something doesn't get your way. You are literally the "Can I speak with your manager type." This is regardless of how right you are or how much control the employee have.



just to clarify, are you saying that lower paid staff can give incorrect answers....and not have it reflect the company they work for?

Remember, the pitch forks are out for the multi million dollar company, not the team member that wrote the response. 

If they didn't know the answer, support staff should have simply replied "Unfortunately I do not have an answer for that question", or supported the customer in asking another team member for more information.

Then again, we don't know. There could big a massive white board message that says "No Zen 2 support for x370/B350/A320", however, that is very speculative.

MSI has made a mistake, and have followed it up in this article. I'm sure they'll have a word to the support team and implement a better procedure for when customers ask about future features, and they do not know the answer.


----------



## IceShroom (Apr 17, 2019)

People have reason for the outrage.
This is official word form MSI's CEO : (Link Tomshardware)
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/msi-ceo-interview-intel-shortage-amd,38473.html


----------



## Assimilator (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup, I read it and agree with it. Here's the flaw. @btarunr was actively trying to highlight the potential reason for limiting support to older motherboards, greed. We know damn well it will not be for incompatibility because AMD deliberately and specifically engineered their CPU's and Chipsets to be compatible for a certain number of generations. So any motherboard maker who does not issue updates for their motherboards would be doing it for one reason alone, to sell more motherboards, IE GREED. Such behavior is not in line with the specifcations AMD laid out for motherboard makers to follow.
> 
> Btarunr was *absolutely correct* for both reporting the problem and for the wording used to call out MSI on a potentially serious mistake.



What utter codswallop!

News is supposed to be *factual*, pure and simple: you give people the information in as impartial a manner as possible, they draw their own conclusions from it. Introducing emotive language and weasel words like "betrayal" and "greed" into a news report transforms it into an opinion piece that attempts to manipulate the reader into agreeing with the views presented. It also makes the likelihood of legal action far higher: it's very difficult to sue someone for reporting the facts, but attempting to build a narrative from those facts makes it very easy for lawyers to start throwing around terms like "defamation".

Why are opinion pieces presented as news dangerous? *Because they make you question the motives of the person writing, and the organisation publishing, that article.* For example, would I not be justified in wondering if perhaps one of MSI's competitors paid TPU to "report" this rumour in a way that makes MSI look terrible - especially when TPU is the only site that treated this information in this way? What if MSI decides to sue TPU for defamation, which - in my opinion - they absolutely would be justified in doing?

What bta posted yesterday was absolutely not news, it was tabloid/yellow journalism at its worst, and that is bad in so many ways because it opens up so many cans of worms around credibility and legal liability. *TPU needs to stop doing this because it is actively harming their brand and their reputation.* A "news" strategy around maximising clicks works well in the short term, but invariably fails in the long term because people stop trusting the biased news source and hence stop visiting it.


----------



## laszlo (Apr 17, 2019)

i really don't understand the drama in the comments; arguing over nothing who's right or wrong... msi made a mistake and they corrected it

if i would be a mod i wouldn't allow any comment and problem solved


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2019)

laszlo said:


> if i would be a mod i wouldn't allow any comment and problem solved



by disabling comments you are censoring peoples opinions.

_*'Censoring' *_peoples opinions would only aggravate the situation further. People have the right to debate the goings on in the forums as well as the parts of the forums that irks them or they have an issue with. 

Because without people clicking on TPU or forum members staying active and keeping TPU alive. TPU might as well shut down for good because whats the point of TPU if its a dead site?

Why do you think some people are so many that the Epic store doesnt allow them to leave reviews? Its basically a similar situation here.

It seems like TPU are falling into the realms of polygon, IGN, Eurogamer and to a lesser point Kotaku by sensationalizing or hyping certain stories for clicks.

Even if you complain the captain of this ship wont divert its course. Either put up or find a new tech site to frequent on.


----------



## notb (Apr 17, 2019)

NRANM said:


> Well, yes. If one wants to be taken seriously and be looked up to, one has to behave seriously as well.


How do you know they want to be taken seriously?

Tabloids outsell serious press. This is what people want. This is what makes money.


> And TPU did NOT handle this the correct way. When they saw the original "leak", the first thing they should have done is to contact MSI for verification/clarification, with maybe a publication that they are aware of the rumor/leak/potential problem, and that they are looking into it.
> 
> It is TPU's job to report the news. The original story wasn't news because it wasn't accurate.


That's all based on your assumption that TPU should handle this like The Times, not The Sun.
It's not about reporting truth. It's about reporting.
You put a story about "greedy MSI" on the front page on Monday and a tiny correction on the 3rd page on Tuesday. That's how it's been done for generations. TPU isn't innovating in any way.



R-T-B said:


> There's press/news and then there's a tabloid.  I've always thought of techpowerup as something of an inbetween but erring towards press.  I wish people understood that distinction.  News is suppsoed to always aim for the truth.  "Fake news' is almost an oxymoron that has become mainstream.  Why?  Because news is never supposed to try to be fake or it ceases to be news.  Calling it fake news is like calling water "not dry liquid," it's stupid.  Antitruth and alternative facts are popular lately though.  Sometimes I swear I'm in an episode of 1984 with the "20 minutes of hate."  But just because that sells, that does not change our obligations.


Honestly, I've never seen TPU as having aspiration to be serious. I don't know why you did.

No offense, but just few years back TPU was doing a series about hostesses on gaming events. Have you forgot?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Booth Babes

TPU is a decentralized amateur project: there is no office, there is no actual company behind it and there's hardly any liability for the content they post. It's slightly grey market, unofficial. It aims a particular niche of consumers. It's not very open for other stuff.
It has it's charm. It's just not for everyone.


----------



## ssdpro (Apr 17, 2019)

For the record I am 100% happy, MSI issued a statement and TPU updated their erroneous earlier article. All good as long as people correct their mistakes. Perhaps people will learn from it - MSI can clamp down on employees going off script, TPU might try and confirm rumor before rushing to publish.


----------



## NRANM (Apr 17, 2019)

notb said:


> How do you know they want to be taken seriously?


Don't they? I thought that would be a safe assumption considering the overall content on the website: reviews, databases, software development, etc.

And if TPU isn't/shouldn't be taken seriously, then what's left for most other "tech" websites out there, whose "reviews" are so haphazardly made that they are borderline unboxings. Not that this isn't also present here on TPU at times, but the most important reviews (CPU and GPU) are some of the best out there.



notb said:


> Tabloids outsell serious press. This is what people want. This is what makes money.


Yes, they do outsell the serious press, however I was under the impression TPU wasn't in that category. I was also under the impression that TPU was closer to a hobby project, and not made exclusively with profitability in mind. Of course, I could be wrong.



notb said:


> That's all based on your assumption that TPU should handle this like The Times, not The Sun.


That is based on my assumption that TPU should handle things in general in a professional and objective manner. As any respectable news outlet should.
If TPU wants "teh moneyz from clikz", then can go the BuzzFeed route, but I doubt that would go well with its core audience, which is TPU's core audience for a reason.



notb said:


> It's not about reporting truth. It's about reporting.


I cannot believe I actually read that. Is this some kind of a sick joke?
Of course it's about reporting the truth. Otherwise we move into gossip, and maybe even straight out lies territory.



notb said:


> You put a story about "greedy MSI" on the front page on Monday and a tiny correction on the 3rd page on Tuesday. That's how it's been done for generations. TPU isn't innovating in any way.


The point isn't that TPU reported something incorrectly and then issued an update/correction. The point is that this update/correction would not have been necessary at all and that this whole ordeal could have been avoided if the people responsible for the "news" publication kept their heads cool, exercised a bit of patience, and handled the issue a bit differently.

By your logic, TPU can just report every single rumor that appears on Twitter/Reddit/whatever, regardless how outlandish it might sound. They can always issue corrections later, right?

EDIT...



notb said:


> TPU is a decentralized amateur project: there is no office, there is no actual company behind it and there's hardly any liability for the content they post. It's slightly grey market, unofficial. It aims a particular niche of consumers. It's not very open for other stuff.
> It has it's charm. It's just not for everyone.


Then let me put it this way. We who criticize how TPU handled this do it because we want to hold TPU to the high standards it has set for itself throughout its lifetime.


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2019)

I think the posts are now so far off topic, that the thread surely has run its course? MSI low level dude says something, now MSI have clarified it. Arguing about TPU championing in-depth journalism is pointless. 

I'm not getting involved but what does matter is that the initial article, regardless of your view of it, is updated and superceded by this one. That is the basis of truthful news. Get it wrong (ish) and then make a correction. When people talk about fake news, that is something very different and far more insidious. Fake news does not correct itself. At least TPU has.


----------



## R0H1T (Apr 17, 2019)

I think the only thing left there was *emails*


----------



## notb (Apr 17, 2019)

NRANM said:


> Don't they? I thought that would be a safe assumption considering the overall content on the website: reviews, databases, software development, etc.


Gaming, HR news, gaming, overclocking, more gaming.

Databases? Software development? Where?


> And if TPU isn't/shouldn't be taken seriously, then what's left for most other "tech" websites out there, whose "reviews" are so haphazardly made that they are borderline unboxings. Not that this isn't also present here on TPU at times, but the most important reviews (CPU and GPU) are some of the best out there.


GPUs reviews are easy to read and compare which is pretty much all you can expect. It's gaming. Not much more can be done.
CPU reviews are badly thought out - showing very little interest in real life scenarios (other than gaming, obviously).

While I don't know much about overclocking and can't comment on that, I do know one or two things about measuring noise or airflow, so I see some methodology problems there.

TPU also makes reviews of many other products. Some are good (cases), some are average at best.
And some are just weird (gaming chair, seriously?).
It makes you think TPU reviews everything they get from manufacturers (which I understand if that's the source of income).


> Yes, they do outsell the serious press, however I was under the impression TPU wasn't in that category. I was also under the impression that TPU was closer to a hobby project, and not made exclusively with profitability in mind. Of course, I could be wrong.


I guess they would at least want to cover the costs. But they're not doing this exclusively (at least not those that have linkedin profiles).


> The point isn't that TPU reported something incorrectly and then issued an update/correction. The point is that this update/correction would not have been necessary at all and that this whole ordeal could have been avoided if the people responsible for the "news" publication kept their heads cool, exercised a bit of patience, and handled the issue a bit differently.


All news agencies make mistakes - even the best, serious ones. They all post corrections. That's how it works. You can't confirm everything. You can't be sure your source is correct. And you can make simple mistakes on the way.
Problem with the original MSI text is not the content, but how it was written.


> By your logic, TPU can just report every single rumor that appears on Twitter/Reddit/whatever, regardless how outlandish it might sound. They can always issue corrections later, right?


I'm not saying they should do this or that I'd like it. But it's one of the ways. Potentialy quite successful if we measured it by number of views.


----------



## drade (Apr 17, 2019)

Hate to break it to you: First article = Fake News. Reddit is not  a credible source. Must verify multiple sources with measurable objective evidence to make such a claim. The wording was quite bias, and frankly, inappropriate. Good for MSI. Quite disappointed here.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 17, 2019)

btarunr said:


> MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.


i think it's a good start where they admitted something that not right and fix them then


----------



## NRANM (Apr 17, 2019)

notb said:


> Databases? Software development? Where?


Are you being intentionally dense?
The CPU, GPU and review databases? The "Databases" drop-down menu on the website?
GPU-Z, Memtest64, Real Temp, TPUCapture? The "Our Software" drop-down menu on the website?

I hope I don't need to provide a screenshot.



notb said:


> TPU also makes reviews of many other products. Some are good (cases), some are average at best.


Cases reviews are good? Really? No thermal and noise (some of the primary parameters of a chassis) testing and measurements puts those reviews in the "glorified unboxing" category.



notb said:


> All news agencies make mistakes - even the best, serious ones. They all post corrections. That's how it works. You can't confirm everything. You can't be sure your source is correct. And you can make simple mistakes on the way.


Yes, everyone makes mistakes, however, there is a difference between doing your best to avoid making said mistakes and being negligent (whether it is for clicks, or laziness, or something else).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Except MSI confirming it of course, but let's just ignore that little detail shall we?


They didn’t have any choice. Their low level employee committed them to something. This is why most large organizations are very careful about letting low level employees say things that commit them badly to an idea, premise, or fact.  Having been and still part of multiple large organizations from corporations to government to military, I know this.


----------



## Fatalfury (Apr 17, 2019)

TPU showing who's boss ...hehe

Well played TPU, Well played.


----------



## RH92 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then maybe you didn't understand the point of the article.



No i believe the issue here is YOU don't undertstand why so many TPU members here complain about the article !

We as a community expect from TPU some proper Journalism because this is what we have been used to , im afraid that the original article was exactly the opposite . Instead of roasting MSI like they did in the original article based on what is objectively minimal evidence , TPU staff should had simply presented the facts and reached  MSI for official comments . Then and only then  make a follow-up with conclusions  !

This is how proper journalism works otherwise you are doing sensationnalisme , something we are not used to on TPU  and hopefully never be !



NRANM said:


> Are you being intentionally dense?



After having  multiple discussions  with the guy i came to the same conclusion .... well this or it's a  natural gift


----------



## Carminus (Apr 17, 2019)

vMax65 said:


> Oh my, so TPU reported the story correctly!!! Really!!! Read this from TPU's own story....
> 
> *'Greedy motherboard vendors such as MSI want you to buy a new motherboard every two generations of processor for no sound reason at all. ' *
> 
> ...



That was my take as well. I am new here, a refugee from [H]ardocp. When I saw that headline it felt like I was reading something from the theinquirer. If this keeps up, I might look for a new place for tech "news".


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

RH92 said:


> No i believe the issue here is YOU don't understand why so many TPU members here complain about the article !


Oh, I understand perfectly. It's just that I see the same big picture btarunr sees and those complaining don't seem to.


RH92 said:


> We as a community expect from TPU some proper Journalism because this is what we have been used to , im afraid that the original article was exactly the opposite .


That's your opinion and because you don't see the big picture, it's your problem.


RH92 said:


> After having multiple discussions with the guy i came to the same conclusion .... well this or it's a natural gift


Osmium might have a similar gift...


rtwjunkie said:


> They didn’t have any choice. Their low level employee committed them to something. This is why most large organizations are very careful about letting low level employees say things that commit them badly to an idea, premise, or fact.


Exactly! AND what was the message sent back? Effectively "MSI, don't do this or you will suffer public wrath and we will help start it.". You complainers are missing a very important point, TPU has been a part of sending a clear message to MSI that failing to keep in line with AMD's commitment to generational support will result in public outrage. This is simultaneously sending that same message to every other board maker. Should those board makers screw over the public, there will huge problems for them. Instead of blasting btarunr/TPU maybe you should look at the bigger picture, for just a moment, and THINK.


Carminus said:


> That was my take as well. I am new here, a refugee from [H]ardocp. When I saw that headline it felt like I was reading something from the theinquirer. If this keeps up, I might look for a new place for tech "news".


TPU is a different place than HardOCP was. Stick around a bit longer and you might understand things a bit better. Or not, it's up to you.


----------



## zlobby (Apr 17, 2019)

notb said:


> No offense, but just few years back TPU was doing a series about hostesses on gaming events. Have you forgot?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Booth Babes



We need this category updated ASAP!

I always liked the displayed hardware and its packaging.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Exactly! AND what was the message sent back? Effectively "MSI, don't do this or you will suffer public wrath and we will help start it.". You complainers are missing a very important point, TPU has been a part of sending a clear message to MSI that failing to keep in line with AMD's commitment to generational support will result in public outrage. This is simultaneously sending that same message to every other board maker. Should those board makers screw over the public, there will huge problems for them. Instead of blasting btarunr/TPU maybe you should look at the bigger picture, for just a moment, and THINK.



So what your saying is guilty until proven innocent.  Got it.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> So what your saying is guilty until proven innocent.  Got it.


So big corporations and states should be treated as innocent until proven guilty. Got it.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 17, 2019)

It has come to our attention that MSI Customer Support has regrettably misinformed an MSI customer with regards to potential support for next-gen AMD CPUs on the MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING TITANIUM motherboard. Through this statement we want clarify the current situation

At this point, we are still performing extensive testing on our existing lineup of 300- and 400-series AM4 motherboards to verify potential compatibility for the next-gen AMD Ryzen CPUs. To be clear: Our intention is to offer maximum compatibility for as many MSI products as possible. Towards the launch of the next-gen AMD CPUs, we will release a compatibility list of MSI AM4 motherboards.

Source: Forbes.


----------



## RH92 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, I understand perfectly. It's just that I see the same big picture btarunr sees and those complaining don't seem to.





lexluthermiester said:


> You complainers are missing a very important point, TPU has been a part of sending a clear message to MSI that failing to keep in line with AMD's commitment to generational support will result in public outrage. This is simultaneously sending that same message to every other board maker.



Well no im afraid you still don't . You say you see the big picture but ( without disrespect ) it turns out that the big picture was only in your head !

See this is the issue here you come up with the assumption that MSI indeed intented to not support 300series and that TPU message made it clear to them it was a wrong move but the thing is such an assumption is totally or partially false since it can't be verified after you pulled the guns  . Hence why TPU should had asked MSI for official statement before making any conclusion ( read pulling the guns ) in order to verify this assumption  , had TPU done such a thing we  would had all been 100% behind TPU !

Saying you agree with the first article because you see the general picture  is like saying you open fire on a group of 10 peoples  because you assumed there was 1 armed guy among them , you kill them all then it turns out that none of them was armed  but you don't regret cause it sends a message to the rest  ....... well im sorry but this is not journalism nommater what picture you see !

I hope i made it as clear as possible .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

RH92 said:


> You say you see the big picture but ( without disrespect ) it turns out that the big picture was only in your head !


Your opinion, not supported by the events that have transpired. Wait for it though...


RH92 said:


> See this is the issue here you come up with the assumption


I didn't come up with anything at all. What I have been doing is supporting the conclusions others have made.


RH92 said:


> that MSI indeed intented to not support 300series


This was directly stated by the tech support rep.


RH92 said:


> the thing is such an assumption is totally or partially false since it can't be verified after you pulled the guns


Except that MSI confirmed the statement made by the tech support rep and gave official input on the subject. So effectively you've just proven you do not understand the sequence and circumstances of events and thus *the big picture*.


RH92 said:


> Hence why TPU should had asked MSI for official statement


You're assuming they didn't. You're also assuming that MSI didn't ignore them. Are you expecting TPU to share all their correspondence to prove up? Never gonna happen.


RH92 said:


> Saying you agree with the first article because you see the general picture is like saying you open fire on a group of 10 peoples because you thought there was 1 armed guy among them , you kill them all then it turns out that non of them was armed but you don't regret cause it sends a message to the rest ....... well im sorry but this is not journalism nommater what picture you see !


That is the single most intellectually bereft statement I've read this year, and there's been some whoppers so far.


RH92 said:


> I hope i made it as clear as possible .


You've most definitely made a few things clear, that much is certain.



moproblems99 said:


> So what your saying is guilty until proven innocent. Got it.


That isn't what I said or even implied.



Assimilator said:


> What bta posted yesterday was absolutely not news, it was tabloid/yellow journalism at its worst


That is your opinion, not supported by evidence.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2019)

Marketing lies for the nth time on our faces, nobody bats an eye.
A news site exaggerates a bit, while still saying the truth with the official information handled, everybody losses their minds.

Remember people that the official word once said that Afghanistan had WMDs, and that a small plane hit one of the towers. If journalism didn't push, we would know nothing, Jon Snow.


----------



## RH92 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Your opinion, not supported by the events that have transpired. Wait for it though...



No you are confusing opinions with facts  !  MSI officially confirmed support for 300 series ( sure maybe not all of them but at least some for sure  wich has nothing to do with ''greedy MSI won't support 300 series at all '' )  so '' my opinion '' becomes a fact !  The only opinion not supported by the events is yours actually !



lexluthermiester said:


> Except that MSI confirmed the statement made by the tech support rep and gave official input on the subject.



Yes and what was the official input they gave ?

''It has come to our attention that *MSI Customer Support has regrettably misinformed an MSI customer with regards to potential support for next-gen AMD CPUs ....... we are still performing extensive testing on our existing lineup of 300- and 400-series* AM4 motherboards to verify potential compatibility for the next-gen AMD Ryzen CPUs.* To be clear: Our intention is to offer maximum compatibility for as many MSI products as possible. *



lexluthermiester said:


> You're assuming they didn't. You're also assuming that MSI didn't ignore them. Are you expecting TPU to share all is correspondence to prove up? Never gonna happen.



Im assuming nothing  ! Im not expecting TPU to share all is correspondace , what im expecting on the other hand is a simple disclaimer stating *'' we contacted MSI for a comment but we have been ignored up to this date ''*   wich  is standard practice in the industry . *Did you saw such a disclaimer ?* *I didn't so yeah ...... maybe you are assuming they did ?*



lexluthermiester said:


> That is the single most intellectually bereft statement I've read this year, and there's been some whoppers so far.



Well im glad you came to realise that the logic you are using is intellectually bereft cause that statement sums up perfectly this logic !



lexluthermiester said:


> So effectively you've just proven you do not understand the sequence and circumstances of events and thus *the big picture*.



You make it clear that im  loosing my time here so  this is where this discussion  ends for me ......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

RH92 said:


> You make it clear that im loosing my time here so this is where it ends for me ......


Ok then, bye bye now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 17, 2019)

I don't really understand why so many people have got their panties in a bunch about this. Unless it affects you personally laugh it off. Mistakes may or may not have been made, but have been rectified. Lets all just have a beer, spliff or coffee whatever your poison is and chill out with a nice game of something.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> So big corporations and states should be treated as innocent until proven guilty. Got it.



Yes, everybody and every 'thing' is innocent until proven guilty.  No matter how rich or how poor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> is innocent until proven guilty


In a court of law. In the court of public opinion, things can be and often are a bit different.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> In a court of law. In the court of public opinion, things can be and often are a bit different.



Yup, you nailed it.  Facts not needed only opinion.  See the original article.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Yup, you nailed it.  Facts not needed only opinion.  See the original article.


Nice retort. There are but a few problems with your conclusion;

Fact 1. MSI tech support made the statement to a customer that the next gen of Ryzen CPU's would not be supported on certain boards that are, by design, compatible.
Fact 2. This information was made public through a channel not controlled by TPU.
Fact 3. Btarunr wrote an article about the information, blasting MSI for it's seemingly foolish choice.
Fact 4. MSI makes a statement confirming that the tech support rep had made the statements reported.
Fact 5. MSI also stated that it's still researching compatibility of it's motherboards.

We don't need a court of law to understand those facts.


----------



## Reeves81x (Apr 17, 2019)

Put your "clarification " at the top of the story please. ffs, you like to waste peoples time don't ya?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

Reeves81x said:


> Put your "clarification " at the top of the story please. ffs, you like to waste peoples time don't ya?


Hey, when you run the site, you can give orders. Until then, put a cork in it.


----------



## Reeves81x (Apr 17, 2019)

hey, when you have something constructive to say, say it, until then, put a cork in it.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 17, 2019)

You can't read over 100 words?


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2019)

sicklyslick said:


> I made an account just to comment on this. But you are a terrible person and should be shameful.
> 
> As someone who's worked in retail/CSR/service positions, people like you are literally the worse. You are the type that will jump down on the lowest paying employee's throat (MSI rep in this case) the second something doesn't get your way. You are literally the "Can I speak with your manager type." This is regardless of how right you are or how much control the employee have.
> 
> ...




Yes clearly I am the asshole for expecting customer service to provide accurate information, and just to be clear I'm not blaming the CSR in the email I'm blaming MSI for not training their CSR's properly.
When you work in customer support your job is to give accurate factual information to the customers questions, if you dont know the answer to the question you dont just make something up.
I have worked in customer support and one of the first things I was told was to make sure the information you give to the customer is accurate to prevent shitstorms like we see here.
The correct response from this CSR should have been "I currently do not have any information pertaining to the support of the Ryzen 3000 series on 300 series motherboards" or even a simple "I dont know"


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 18, 2019)

Somehow a small screwup is the fault of the fake news, and if you complain about the mistake you are literally a horrible human being, as someone here put it. Good god...
I am just happy that my motherboard at the very least supports the next APUs.


----------



## NRANM (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> We don't need a court of law to understand those facts.


Your point missing abilities are impressive.

His point wasn't whether we need a court of law at all, it was that people tend to rush to judgement and grab their pitchforks too quickly, even before they have the facts. And while "the court of public opinion" is not the same as an actual court (of which I am well aware), one would assume that supposedly intelligent people in a supposedly civilized society/community would manage to be at least a bit level-headed and prudent so that a "court of public opinion" doesn't turn into a witch hunt.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

NRANM said:


> Your point missing abilities are impressive.


Irony


NRANM said:


> His point wasn't whether we need a court of law at all, it was that people tend to rush to judgement and grab their pitchforks too quickly, even before they have the facts. And while "the court of public opinion" is not the same as an actual court (of which I am well aware), one would assume that supposedly intelligent people in a supposedly civilized society/community would manage to be at least a bit level-headed and prudent so that a "court of public opinion" doesn't turn into a witch hunt.


In a perfect world companies could be counted upon to behave with integrity and such assumptions would be a safe bet. However, this isn't a perfect world and companies regularly behave in shady, corrupt ways that make them look like greedy, uncivilized hooligans.

So the fact is, you and many others in this thread have missed the point because you have failed, colossally, to see the big picture. Good luck with that...


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hey, I saw a reddit post by some guy that says lexluthermiester's PC shop is going to start changing all motherboards to cheap Chinese knockoffs and charge the client as if it was a real motherboard.  Quick grab the pitchforks and torches.  It's a company so their coffers must be full and they must lie and always cheat consumers.  It must be true it was on reddit.

What happened in the course of the editorial and the resulting clarification is a dangerous path to take.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Hey, I saw a reddit post by some guy that says lexluthermiester's PC shop is going to start changing all motherboards to cheap Chinese knockoffs and charge the client as if it was a real motherboard.


Joke's on you, we've been using motherboards from AliExpress for some time. They have been quite reliable(read not one defect out about 200 purchased) and good performers for *budget builds*. For clients that need sub-$250 upgrade path or a sub-$700 complete system puchase they are a great value.


moproblems99 said:


> Quick grab the pitchforks and torches. It's a company so their coffers must be full and they must lie and always cheat consumers. It must be true it was on reddit.


You must think that was clever. It wasn't.


moproblems99 said:


> What happened in the course of the editorial and the resulting clarification is a dangerous path to take.


What happened was a potentially serious problem. TPU and others took EXACTLY the correct action to express to MSI(and the rest of the industry) what would NOT be tolerated. You're arguing the wrong side of the fence. Pull your head out of the sand(or your backside, whatever) and get with the program.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What happened was a potentially serious problem. TPU and others took EXACTLY the correct action to express to MSI(and the rest of the industry) what would NOT be tolerated. You're arguing the wrong side of the fence. Pull your head out of the sand(or your backside, whatever) and get with the program.



That's right, I forgot that you are never wrong and don't care about facts.  I'll bow out because clearly no one cares about the world running on assumptions. Or at least care marking a post as an editorial when there is nothing but baseless assumptions to go off.

Have fun with your substandard journalism.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> That's right, I forgot that you are never wrong and don't care about facts.  I'll bow out because clearly no one cares about the world running on assumptions. Or at least care marking a post as an editorial when there is nothing but baseless assumptions to go off.
> 
> Have fun with your substandard journalism.



buh bye


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 18, 2019)

Funny how companies can do whatever they want, but you are not allowed to criticize them. Sounds like medieval Europe and the church.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> That's right, I forgot that you are never wrong and don't care about facts.


First, I'm not the one making the accusations. Second, let's review;


lexluthermiester said:


> Fact 1. MSI tech support made the statement to a customer that the next gen of Ryzen CPU's would not be supported on certain boards that are, by design, compatible.
> Fact 2. This information was made public through a channel not controlled by TPU.
> Fact 3. Btarunr wrote an article about the information, blasting MSI for it's seemingly foolish choice.
> Fact 4. MSI makes a statement confirming that the tech support rep had made the statements reported.
> Fact 5. MSI also stated that it's still researching compatibility of it's motherboards.


Are you disputing these things?


moproblems99 said:


> I'll bow out because clearly no one cares about the world running on assumptions. Or at least care marking a post as an editorial when there is nothing but baseless assumptions to go off.


No, the problem is you(and others) not accepting facts, one of which is listed above and proven below; MSI admitting the mistake made by/through their tech support rep. Instead of seeing the facts as they are, you're letting your pride react. Good luck with that.


moproblems99 said:


> Have fun with your substandard journalism.


Alrighty then.

And there's this(Thank you @Adnel Ortiz );
https://www.msi.com/news/detail/4c78f7b58f4de12ed2cab9bcb9ec0ba0


----------



## Carminus (Apr 18, 2019)

Batou1986 said:


> Yes clearly I am the asshole for expecting customer service to provide accurate information, and just to be clear I'm not blaming the CSR in the email I'm blaming MSI for not training their CSR's properly.
> When you work in customer support your job is to give accurate factual information to the customers questions, if you dont know the answer to the question you dont just make something up.
> I have worked in customer support and one of the first things I was told was to make sure the information you give to the customer is accurate to prevent shitstorms like we see here.
> The correct response from this CSR should have been "I currently do not have any information pertaining to the support of the Ryzen 3000 series on 300 series motherboards" or even a simple "I dont know"



I have been in the IT field for over 20 years, the words "I don't know" should never be spoken. That is the last thing a customer or your boss wants to hear, it is better to say I will have the info/answer your looking for shortly or I will research that question for you.

I would accept "I currently do not have any information pertaining to the support of the Ryzen 3000 series on 300 series motherboards" with the added "I will further research that information and once it becomes available you will be forwarded the info" over "I dont know" any day of the week.

It was ingrained in me by my first boss who told me never...never say "I do not know" to a customer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

Carminus said:


> I have been in the IT field for over 20 years, the words "I don't know" should never be spoken. That is the last thing a customer or your boss wants to hear, it is better to say I will have the info/answer your looking for shortly or I will research that question for you.


Complete Effing Rubbish! "I don't know" is a perfectly acceptable answer. When I call tech support, I absolutely loath hearing the canned statements like the ones you iterated. I would rather the rep tell me flat out that they don't know, or that there isn't a solution for the problem at hand. In this case, telling a customer that MSI doesn't have information about the compatibility of futures CPU's is perfectly acceptable as the 
CPU's aren't even announced yet let alone released. 


Carminus said:


> It was ingrained in me by my first boss who told me never...never say "I do not know" to a customer.


That boss was a pretentious moron.


----------



## Carminus (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Complete Effing Rubbish! "I don't know" is a perfectly acceptable answer. When I call tech support, I absolutely loath hearing the canned statements like the ones you iterated. I would rather the rep tell me flat out that they don't know, or that there isn't a solution for the problem at hand. In this case, telling a customer that MSI doesn't have information about the compatibility of futures CPU's is perfectly acceptable as the
> CPU's aren't even announced yet let alone released.
> 
> That boss was a pretentious moron.



Put down the red bull and take a deep breath. What YOU find as and acceptable answer (in your case a non-answer) others may not like me. It shows motivation that the CS will work to find an answer to your questions rather than the millennial way of "I don't know" which equates "I am too lazy and don't care".  Do I expect everyone to have answers, of course not. At least show me that your attempting to find one.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 18, 2019)

tigger said:


> I don't really understand why so many people have got their panties in a bunch about this. Unless it affects you personally laugh it off. Mistakes may or may not have been made, but have been rectified. Lets all just have a beer, spliff or coffee whatever your poison is and chill out with a nice game of something.


Because people care about the quality of news being posted here at they site they frequent, and some pay to support. 

Anyhoo, like we said in that thread... much ado about nothing RE: The thread itself.


Off to PUBG! 



lexluthermiester said:


> And there's this(Thank you @Adnel Ortiz );
> https://www.msi.com/news/detail/4c78f7b58f4de12ed2cab9bcb9ec0ba0


My link from the other thread a couple of days ago. Their email... in that extrapolated form someone requested.


----------



## gasolina (Apr 19, 2019)

Will zen 2 be available in 2021 since all we can get is rumors and some leaked info, at best i guess zen 2 should be 4.5ghz and that may be all since there is nothing Intel do to counter amd.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Imagine that, misinformation on the internet, who knew.


----------



## Dr K00z RespekT (Apr 22, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I will not retract the older story, because it was not based on false sources. MSI itself admitted that the misinformation came from MSI.



OP just did his job by reporting an *authentic *news story - that's what a journalist is supposed to do e.g. dig out a story for you to read.   

It is obvious that some forum members ill-received the "bad" news but it seems there is light in the end of the tunnel for them.  Storm in a tea cup then - let's move on


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2019)

The misinformation came from a representative of MSI on a website responding to a question.
Of course they can't be expected to know everything, but in that case he should have said he didn't know.
Citing one wrong person and blowing it up into a news article is just as bad.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 22, 2019)

johnwolf234 said:


> It was based on a Reddit post of a customer service rep, don't act all high and mighty here.
> 
> And your 'sources' were wrong, incorrect, not giving rightful information, whatever words you'd rather use, and so you ended up spreading misinformation too.
> 
> ...



What i personally did not like is how it pointed at "OTHER" company's.


----------



## nico_80) (Apr 30, 2019)

TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING just update new bios 1003 was suppose to be 
1201 maybe at later date?


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 30, 2019)

Nothing new for my B350 yet.


----------



## RichF (May 2, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It seems like TPU are falling into the realms of polygon, IGN, Eurogamer and to a lesser point Kotaku by sensationalizing or hyping certain stories for clicks.


I have seen selective perception reporting from a variety of sites. Anandtech, for example, never reviewed the GTX 960. Could it be it didn't review it because it was an inferior product and Nvidia didn't want word to get around that it's inferior, hoping to continue to cash in on brand recognition/mindshare rather than product quality? Who knows. All I know is that the site has posted a vast amount of information about products of marginal marketplace interest and has, at times, ignored very popular products like the 960. I also remember Anandtech claiming, with no solid evidence, that Nvidia's management couldn't have intended to mislead the public with the 970's VRAM and cache, that there was no incentive to do so. Not true. There was plenty of incentive. At the time, the 980 was very expensive and consumers thought that the 970 offered the same amount of VRAM for a lower price so many decided to buy two 970s for SLI. That's a fact. 970 SLI _was_ a thing. No reason my backside. 

Extremetech's Joel Hruska grabbed every pitchfork he could to complain about CTS doing what tech journalists are supposed to do: tell people about flaws in tech products rather than censor that information to benefit various 3rd-parties, such as the corporations selling the faulty products, their investors, insiders, spooks, crooks, corporations looking for more control and wealth than they already have (e.g. Google), et cetera. Yet, Hruska couldn't be bothered to spare a few words about *Spoiler*. He was far more concerned about the presentation of security flaws than talking about their existence — a hallmark example of what is known as concern trolling. (CT = The tone is more important than the content.) Worse than that was the problem that no one but me has ever seemed to grasp — that what he and the rest of the anti-CTS brigade were doing was advocating censorship of the tech press, the _opposite_ of the watchdog free press that's supposed to fight for the consumer.

Not covering stories is a type of sensationalism because it promotes other stories, giving them more "sensational" importance than they deserve in context, the bigger picture. Extremetech can tell us again and again about Mazda selling diesels in the US — comparatively frivolous low-substance reporting — but, somehow, a CPU vulnerability isn't important nor relevant.

His response, most likely, would be "It's not important", forgetting the "to me" or "to my handlers" bit. I can infer this because the story simply was completely not covered.

Point here is that it's important to think about what isn't being talked about and why, not just what gets written about. Crying wolf is bad form (particularly when it's not an executive who is making a major claim) but I am often more concerned about what doesn't get covered at all.


----------

